# Spray plane crash



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Local spray plane hit a guide wire and crashed

http://www.ksfy.com/content/news/Plane-crash-in-Northern-Pipestone-County-390707701.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sad deal....but it does happen. I certainly would not want to be a duster.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sad for sure. They say good dusters come back with corn tassels on the landing gear, bad ones don't come back.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

From the pics he had a lot to be watching.Transmision line,Tower with guide wires,and Windmills in the area.

He was 68 and has been crop spraying about 40 yrs,so well expierienced.Did any crop spraying I've had done ever.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate to read such , my Dad started a flying service back in the late 60's . I grew up around spray planes and ag pilots. My Dad was 72 when he stopped spraying and was damn happy to see that happen coz I knew there would be a day that I would see a tragic mishap . I really hated to see him sell out the business and have to hire sub standard ag pilots . God bless his family for their loss.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just another reason to get rid of those stupid windmills.

We lost one in our area a few years back, younger guy. Seems the best ones around here were previous military pilots.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Traffic, terrain, and towers .......he was dealing with that and power lines, that's a daunting task....it's one of the most dangerous professions in the world for a reason. Sad to see, but there is reward in doing what you love, no matter the dangers.....


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

There was a guy where I grew up that crashed three spray planes and walked way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

These would be a little easier to fly around:


----------

